# What is the next best rodent pet to a rat?



## marciemp

I live in Calgary, Alberta, Canada, where it is illegal to own a rat. I would like to get my daughter a rodent or small pet of some sort and in all my research Rats keep coming up as the best rodent pet for children, but that is not possible here. I would like some opinions on the second best small furry pet for kids. She is a mature child who has a lot of experience with pets and is gentle so no worries there. I know I will be doing most of the care so no worries there either.

We would like something that is not super stinky (I had pet mice before and they always stunk no matter how clean their tank was). I have read Hamsters are no good, too aggressive and sleep all day. My only experience there was with a super friendly teddy bear hamster who never bit! Rabbits too skittish and scratch a lot (again had a nice dutch dwarf as a kid, but she did tend to freak and scratch on occasion when putting her down after a cuddle). We do have a dog and 2 cats, but we will keep them apart. 

So I don't really know, I am open to suggestions. Really would like something that will not take up too much room, will be friendly (not bite, not afraid to come out and be handled a bit, be entertaining). A rat or 2 would be perfect, but since that is not an option, what else? Hamster, Gerbil, Hedgehog, Degu, some exotic type of mouse that doesn't pee so much (spiny mouse...)

Thank you for your help,
Marcie


----------



## Kiko

Well, I can recommend Hedgehogs as long as they are socialized. They can live in a guinea pig cage and run on a wheel, and can be very friendly.

I also recommend Guinea Pigs, they are very social little guys and make great pets.


----------



## ema-leigh

Honestly, no small pet can compare to a rat for their wonderful interactive nature. Its such a shame about Ontario's rat ban. So silly too, they don't even realize that rats could not survive their winter IF they were released! And thats what they are so worried about! lol Hamsters do sleep all day and some will bite, and mice/gerbils are all about themselves rather than wanting to come and play with you. 

Hedgehogs need to be VERY well socialized for them to be interactive and friendly. These also like to sleep all day, but are very low maintenance. 

Ferrets are very interactive and require a lot of space, time and care! They can be stinky! 

I would have to say that just leaves Guinea pigs. They tend to be very sweet in nature, and are quiet enough to be handled by children. I had them growing up and LOVED them. They would let me carry them around, dress them up and feed them grass - one blade at a time. I loved my guinea pigs!


----------



## Jaguar

lol domesticated rats would be toast in an alberta winter for sure  i would suggest guinea pigs as well, although from pet stores they tend to be skittish and unpredictable :-\ that's always what stopped me from getting them as a kid... i could never even touch them from the tanks.


----------



## Brian

lololol ontario's ban it dumb, even if you let a pet rat go, its not like it would be hard to catch.i have 2 gerbils and they are pretty entertaining to watch, although they dont like to be held too much... ive never owned a guinea pig but ive heard theyre probs the best rodent to get


----------



## lilspaz68

Brian said:


> lololol ontario's ban it dumb, even if you let a pet rat go, its not like it would be hard to catch.i have 2 gerbils and they are pretty entertaining to watch, although they dont like to be held too much... ive never owned a guinea pig but ive heard theyre probs the best rodent to get


Ummm..NOT Ontario...Alberta...a whole different province.

I have heard some of the spiny mice are awesome pets...

Guineapigs are similar to rabbits and need medical care fast for any issues that crop up, they also need a LOT of room. My friend runs a gp rescue so I am learning quickly esp. about their medical needs.

Degu's and Chin's are not usually handleable, most hedgies would prefer you "just go away"...hahaha.

I am actually enjoying my rescue mice right now, and have 2 that are relatively handleable. Male mice are supposed to be awesome and more ratlike in behaviour than any others. They do have a musky smell to them, but you just need to keep their environment clean. A male mouse is unable to live with other male mice so spend solitary lives and really depend on their human for companionship.


----------



## ema-leigh

Thats my fault with the Ontario. My geography skills are terrible! Its like I'm selective dyslexic when it comes to states, provinces, countries etc lol. I constantly get them mixed up!! lol

I think guinea pigs are awesome, I've only owned about six of them total and it was when I was younger. But they were always gentle and calm and seemed to enjoy me interacting with them. When I put them on the ground as a child they pretty much stayed put, and they sometimes would follow each other around the garden in a perfect line of 3-4 guineas haha. My last guinea pig Gary was INVINCIBLE! He lived to be 11 years old and he was from a pet store! He ended up getting very skinny and covered in tons of cancerous lumps... so we had him put to sleep, but our vet was amazed at just how many lumps he had. His poor body was rippled with them and he got so skinny at the end but still as sweet and gentle as pie and still surprisingly healthy and vigorous our vet said  I wish I had of taken pictures, its an image thats burned into my own mind. R.I.P Gary. 

The only thing I will say is house them inside so they will get more attention! My mother hates animals, and we had to have our guineas outside and I hated it. I never personally found guinea pig's to be anything like rabbits. Although I've only owned about four rabbits.


----------



## Kiko

Guinea Pigs should never be housed outside.
And although Rabbits CAN be, it is not ideal at all. temperature risks, weather extremes like snow or rain, being spooked, insect bites, Bot Fly larvae :-[

Most animals are better kept as indoor pets barring animals such as horses, or other barnyard like animals.

Even some people have pet pigs as opposed to dogs 
I find it fascinating.

Some cultures believe dogs are dirty, and it is banned in their religion to own one. So instead of seeing eye dogs, they have seeing eye Mini Horses!


----------



## ema-leigh

Our guineas did just fine outside. But this was when I was living in the UK... so the weather is not particularly extreme there and there not insect problems like in other countries. The most we had was heavy rain, but their cages had a tarp over them and a run that was covered and protected from the elements. 

Although if I did it again, they would be indoors so I can spend more time with them.


----------

